# what are you talking about? (rhetorical question)



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I want to ask someone what they're talking about, not necessarily to figure out what they're saying, but they're saying either gibberish or nonsense, and it's hard for me even to grasp the whole idea. 

Would "Mitä puhut? Sano helpompi" do?


----------



## Gwydda

_Mistä sä (oikein) puhut? Selitä yksinkertaisemmin? / Voitko sanoa sen jotenkin helpommin?_ The verb selittää often is equivalent to "to talk about stg", because when you talk about something you are explaining the details of that topic. It is also used when someone's trying to say something but they just give an garbled account of something and you can't find the thread of it._

Mitä ihmettä sä oikein selität?_ is an option, albeit somewhat rude. But with a friendly tone and a corresponding smile you could say it to a friend without it being rude


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

A very Finnish way to ask it when they can't understand what you're trying to say is simply :"Häh? or Täh?" but Gwydda's  suggestion is much more polite.


----------



## Gwydda

That's very true. To say "Ai mitä?" is also very common.


----------

